# Dog ate rib bone



## warden11 (Jan 1, 2009)

My dog got a hold of a small/medium rib bone and ended up swallowing the bone whole. I know it could potentially cause an obstruction, but is it anything I should be seriously concerned about?


----------



## myminpins (Dec 20, 2008)

Was it cooked or raw? If it was cooked, you could have serious problems - no way to know for sure. An x-ray may be a very good idea.

If it was raw and your dog is used to eating bones, it might be okay. 

How big was the rib bone? Mine eat bones all the time but they do not swallow them whole, they chew them first - always.


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

Swallowed whole, and depending on the size of the dog and the size of the bone, I think this could be a problem regardless of whether the bone is raw or cooked.

If you've looked around here at all, you know the drill: Call your vet and ask. He/she is better at guessing than we are.


----------



## warden11 (Jan 1, 2009)

She is okay. We went to the vet and he was really concerned. Took xrays and the vet couldnt find it, but put her on anti-biotics just incase.

Thanks everyone.


----------



## Hersheysmom (Nov 25, 2008)

Where are from in Ontario?? I live in Brooklin...


----------



## warden11 (Jan 1, 2009)

Hersheysmom said:


> Where are from in Ontario?? I live in Brooklin...


Windsor Ontario


----------



## Spicy1_VV (Jun 1, 2007)

Maybe I'm stupid but how does anti-biotics prevent blockage, perforation or damage from eating a bone?

Myself and my vet use them for infections.


----------



## Darkmoon (Mar 12, 2007)

Spicy1_VV said:


> Maybe I'm stupid but how does anti-biotics prevent blockage, perforation or damage from eating a bone?
> 
> Myself and my vet use them for infections.


Now Spicy, why do you have to go and many so much sense???? Don't you know Vets are always right 

Actually that is a good question why the vet would give anti-biotics for something like that in less the vet is trying to prevent an infection but why a rib bone would give an infection is beyond me.... 

Ok now my head hurts...

I'm glad your pup is ok! I would still keep an eye on it for a few more days for blood in it's stools or a change in bathroom behavior (like the pup not pooping for a day or more) which might mean there is a blockage or a perforation. 

Oh and no more rib bones


----------



## myminpins (Dec 20, 2008)

Because the vet thinks raw feeding is DANGEROUS probably. My vet's like that.. sigh... and most people who go to the human doctor get antibiotics - lots for that "feel good" of having a prescription - so maybe this vet is like that. LOL


----------



## warden11 (Jan 1, 2009)

The vet was concerned that the bone may have scratched the throat, esophagus, etc so he thought that anti-biotics would prevent an infection. 
Let's not jump all over my vet (yet), I'm still a new dog owner and would like to have a little faith in the man - considering he is getting all my money.


----------

